# Voltage Settings



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Just found an app called Incredicontrol and was going to test out some UVing on my phone and just wanted to know what some of you other UVers out there are using just as kind of a reference point for me.


----------



## Bill3508 (Jul 25, 2011)

Vipermod.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Bill3508 said:


> Vipermod.


Was advised not to by kernel developer.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Just found an app called Incredicontrol and was going to test out some UVing on my phone and just wanted to know what some of you other UVers out there are using just as kind of a reference point for me.


Honestly, I really want the overclock klm (overclock.ko) to be ported to snapdragon, so that I can use it. Back on my OG, I did nothing but pure custom-clocking and custom-volting, and that module makes it sooo easy. I wish kernel developers would understand that having lots of slots (though nice) doesn't deprecate the overclock module, it's the other way around. Being able to completely custom-clock the whole device deprecates having lots of slots... just my thoughts. Right now, I don't custom-volt as nothing out there (afaik) allows me to calculate my own vsels besides the oC.ko, so I'll have to take a look at that app of yours.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## Bill3508 (Jul 25, 2011)

"miketoasty said:


> Was advised not to by kernel developer.


It only works with kernals that support it.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

"miketoasty said:


> Just found an app called Incredicontrol and was going to test out some UVing on my phone and just wanted to know what some of you other UVers out there are using just as kind of a reference point for me.


Incredicontrol all the way


----------



## rnot (Aug 19, 2011)

I might go ahead and try it too. How much have you guys found you can undervolt by before getting problems?


----------



## Bill3508 (Jul 25, 2011)

"rnot said:


> I might go ahead and try it too. How much have you guys found you can undervolt by before getting problems?


Depends on the kernal and phone. Every one is different. Start small and work down until you start getting fc's or freezing.


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

I guess Ill be the first, I know they are not extremely low, better safe than sorry, when in fact being to undervolted can drain a batt faster (not to mention other issues) than high voltage.

Ran these setting just yesterday & experienced the best batt life I have gotten to date, this was with Imo 3.5.8 kernal on LTB v2.6 IntetactiveX governor, after 6, 1/2 hours was at 90% batt with slight use, main use was sending aand recieving approx 4-6 emails while at work.

184320: 800
245760: 875
368640: 925
768000: 975
1024000: 1000
1222400: 1050
1408000: 1150
1593600: 1225
1766400: 1275
1920000: 1350


----------



## locusto03 (Aug 9, 2011)

This thread finally got me motivated to try undervolting my phone, so here are my numbers for now:

245760: 800
368640: 800
768000: 900
1024000: 1000

Stable so far... Running BAMF Remix 1.8.6 with Imo's leanKernel 2.6.0 in battsaver mode and InteractiveX governor. Good luck!


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

Imo's 3.5.8 with RHCP's volume tweak on CM7 1.6.1

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## onyx_64 (Jul 21, 2011)

Wish there was an app that does both incredicontrol and nofrills CPU!


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

hrdnhvy said:


> I guess Ill be the first, I know they are not extremely low, better safe than sorry, when in fact being to undervolted can drain a batt faster (not to mention other issues) than high voltage.
> 
> Ran these setting just yesterday & experienced the best batt life I have gotten to date, this was with Imo 3.5.8 kernal on LTB v2.6 IntetactiveX governor, after 6, 1/2 hours was at 90% batt with slight use, main use was sending aand recieving approx 4-6 emails while at work.
> 
> ...


Thats pretty much what imo's extreme setting is.

The lowest u can go with out phones is 750. I member i ran [email protected] 245, 368, and 768 for a while.


----------



## onyx_64 (Jul 21, 2011)

Im doing:

122880 750
184320 775 
192000 800 
245760 825 
368640 850
768000 900 
806400 925
883200 950 
960000 975 
1036800 1000
1113600 1025
1190400 1050 
1267200 1075 
1344000 1100

2 days so far..


----------



## Wacco001 (Aug 1, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Just found an app called Incredicontrol and was going to test out some UVing on my phone and just wanted to know what some of you other UVers out there are using just as kind of a reference point for me.


OC/UV Beater2 maybe ? ... It can be found here

Cheers,


----------

